# Crossroads RV Chemical Odor



## GoFar

Some Crossroads RV owners are experiencing persistent chemical odors inside their units. New owners might believe it's just the "New Trailer Smell" which is to be expected. However, after several seasons of use, some are still experiencing issues such as food left in units for more than a day or two, becoming inedible. Everything tastes like the trailer! Clothing & bedclothes acquire the same smell & machine washing does not get it all out.

The odor resembles a solvent or chemical like smell, Maybe from adhesives or other composite materials. It is the same smell that's been in the unit since brand new. It is possible there is something in common with all these cases & is therefore possible something related to the manufacturing process.

No amount of venting, odor absorbing, deodorizing, cleaning & masking it with something else, ever eliminates this smell, even after a few seasons of use.

If u feel you have the same issues with your RV then please join our Facebook group "Crossroads RV Chemical Odor". We would like your input on: What you have tried to resolve this problem, to pinpoint the cause, and as we go forward, What we can do to remedy it. #trailersmell #trailerodor #RVodor


----------



## American Roadtrip

I am glad to see I am not alone in this. If I could join your facebook group I would, however, I do not have a facebook. I am going to have to say most rvs offgass. The fema trailers were known to make a lot of people sick. Even in the better ones that new smell is horrible for your health. Formaldehyde is only one chemical you are breathing. I still notice it in our Four Winds 2008 class c, and have a cabinet that makes all my bowls and dishes smell like it. I wash before every use. The previous owners also used mothballs, which I had a heck of a time getting rid of. They use these lightweight materials in pretty much all of them, and the downside is the chemicals. Some probably don't even notice, while people like me have a hard time breathing and have sinus issues because of it. I keep the windows open as much as possible. It drives my wife crazy who is cold whenever the temperature gets below 70. A lot of it comes from the particle board in the cabinets, but also the glues that are used. 

  However there is a product that you can look into. It is called Safecoat by AFM. people have put layers of this on everything to seal in the chemicals. It gets mixed reviews. It wouldn't hurt to try. I am sure you can contact them with questions. I hope this helps, and please let me know what you find out. I have been having a rough time with this issue due to a sensitivity to chemicals. I know there are a few models out there that are starting to use better materials, but they are pricey and you already have an rv.


----------

